# Critique my mare please!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She could be a decent hunter, depending on what her movement's like. Videos of her moving will help us out.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I will upload a video here in a bit...It's a lot of older clips, so everybody please just go ahead and excuse the music and my not so great western pleasure-ness


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

YouTube - Dream at the Canadian County Free Fair *Heroes by Shine Down 
Not sure if this link will work or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I would say she needs a bit of topline- she's gorgeous


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, she's been really hard to keep weight on. We changed her diet and she is gaining weight really well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here, this link should work: 



 
Once again, this was like 2 years ago....soo go ahead and just forgive any of the weird things you may see lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, it says some WWG clips are copyrighted...it won't play.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

UGH. So never mind to that:/


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Audioswap them on YouTube. Then they'll play just fine, and the music will be updated.

Conformationally, while there's no single thing horribly wrong with her, she's very weak behind, lacks depth through the heartgirth, is straight through the stifle, and has no muscling. I definitely wouldn't point her in a Western direction.


----------



## jverd66 (May 11, 2009)

You may want to consider doing some work with the surcingle to build a topline a bit more. She is very pretty. I would guess she would make a nice little hunter, or maybe western pleasure depending on how she moves. Does she typically track up well or come short? She looks like she would have a solid personality that she would try anything you ask  She is for sure a cutie.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

What should I point her towards then?
I'll do that real quick like


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

What do you mean by track up? lol

Tried the thing on youtube, but they have changed their layout so much I can't do it..


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Same as before. Manage videos, then edit, then audio.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Didn't do anything. Unless you want me to tilt the audio....lol


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It doesn't give you an option for tracks to change to? It's giving them to me.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope. The layout doesn't change at all from where you edit the video. There is no preview or anything...


----------



## jverd66 (May 11, 2009)

by track up I mean...when she trots does her back hoof fall in the front hoof print or does it come short of that. If her natural gate is to be more short then she might be a nice western pleasure, that is what I am leaning towards by just looking at her  If she over tracks, that means her back hoof falls in front of where the front hoof print is, but I am guessing her topline is not strong enough for her to come under herself yet like that. Using the surcingle will help build her topline without the riders weight and having to counter balance the rider. You can also use the surcingle and have her go over cavaletti starting with just poles on the ground then raise them up, this will get her to lift her back and use her hind end more and come under herself more...even trying this then maybe you could see her doing hunter. Please don't get offended by any of my suggestions, I am new to the forum, but I love sharing ideas. I still vote for western pleasure


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

__________________


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

From what I have noticed with her footfalls, they are. uh. I dunno haha...
But thanks for that info!! Very helpful!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is all I get Bubba...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Huh. Maybe something with your Flash player or something?

Hitting "I'm Feeling Lucky" might work, anyway.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's what I am thinking, since none of the buttons even do anything..


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

How tall is she? She looks like many of the Appendixes I see on the AQHA circuit...and she scream HUS to me, and not WP at all.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

She (my guess) is 15.3 to 16. I saw a HUS at the world show being lunged...just about died. I wish my horses had that sweeping trot! His legs were like...6 feet tall I swear lol.
Dream has a fairly sweepy trot when she is in shape, but NOTHING compared to that..


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> She (my guess) is 15.3 to 16. I saw a HUS at the world show being lunged...just about died. I wish my horses had that sweeping trot! His legs were like...6 feet tall I swear lol.
> Dream has a fairly sweepy trot when she is in shape, but NOTHING compared to that..


I really like your mare, and with a little bit of work....she could get an even better trot. Do you have any vids of you riding her?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am trying to find some that I can upload...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

No luck with the videos..my brother had to completely wipe my computer, and he didn't tell me. COOL BRO. lol


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Elongated refined muscle type. Very open shoulder joint, slightly upright blade and forward set wither. Back a touch longer and the croup appears on the shorter side. Super shading. Dressage best go here.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Horsegears said:


> Elongated refined muscle type. Very open shoulder joint, slightly upright blade and forward set wither. Back a touch longer and the croup appears on the shorter side. Super shading. Dressage best go here.


Wow....big words...can you tell me what you mean in terms that a really spacy blonde can understand and if that's a good thing?


----------

